# Duran Duran - 'Paper Gods' Promoshoot by Stephanie Pistel 2015 (x4 MQ/HQ)



## Claudia (24 Aug. 2015)

​


----------



## MichelleRenee (24 Aug. 2015)

Thanks Claudia!


----------



## Gwenda (2 Sep. 2015)

:thx:does Simon LeBon ever grow old?


----------

